# R.I.P. Pepper!



## Breezy_One (Jan 12, 2006)

Unfortunately, we lost our beloved rabbit Pepper last week to myxamotosis  .... as wonderful as it is living in the countryside, things like this really bring you down! My cats had brought into the garden (Pepper's Playground) some wild rabbits that had died of the disease, without my knowledge, and this was the result 

She had a good long life though, she was almost 6 and had 2 litters in her younger days. It was just awful watching her die in my daughters arms. She showed no sign of the disease leading up to the day she left us (other than a sticky eye a few weeks before) so I honestly don't believe there was very much suffering done.

*** R.I.P. Pepper - We Love You Very Very Much ***​


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

awwww, so sorry to hear that. its such a terrible disease, there is nothing that can be done one the rabbit has it, im scared as my rabbit has had runny eyes the past few weeks, but i hope its just the cold, but asi said, there is nothing that can be done. its such a terrible disease.

R.I.P pepper

hope you are ok :grouphug:

lee


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p


----------



## Breezy_One (Jan 12, 2006)

californiankinglover said:


> awwww, so sorry to hear that. its such a terrible disease, there is nothing that can be done one the rabbit has it, im scared as my rabbit has had runny eyes the past few weeks, but i hope its just the cold, but asi said, there is nothing that can be done. its such a terrible disease.
> 
> R.I.P pepper
> 
> ...


Thank You .... I totally agree, and to be honest, I didn't realise all those years ago when I got her, that there was a vaccine against that horrible disease (I didn't even know such a disease existed back then) otherwise I would have had it done when she joined our family. I didn't know much about rabbits at all, but she taught me a lot! I would love to get another, but I'm afraid the same thing will happen and that would be irresponsible of me to risk putting another living being through that 

It's very sad and I am beginning to realise the most difficult part of caring for any animal/reptile is letting go! 

Thanks again to you and to Iliria and I hope your rabbit will be fine  xx


----------



## smart275 (Oct 4, 2007)

R.i.p Bless


----------



## pebbles (Jul 12, 2006)

r.i.p bunny


----------



## ANT (Nov 11, 2007)

R.i.p


----------

